# Mineral Attractants



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

I need some help. I am trying to determine if mineral attractants (such as salt blocks, mineral blocks, licks, Buck Jam, or anything else that you might set out for deer) are legal to use during hunting season or during the off season.

Are they considered baiting?

Thanks!


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I now you cannot use salt/mineral licks during hunting season.But the molasses stuff you can buy in the store and such is legal.


----------



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)

Actually, I'm fairly certain that salt and minerals ARE now legal as long as they abide by the 2-gallon and the 10x10 rule.

Here is the text from the DNR's 2005-2006 hunting guide:


Baiting Deer and Feeding Deer or Elk

Baiting is defined as putting out food materials for deer to attract, lure, or entice them as an aid in hunting.

Feeding is defined as placing food materials out that attract deer or elk for any other reason, such as recreational viewing.

Deer baiting and the feeding of deer or elk is illegal in Alcona, Alpena, Crawford, Montmorency, Oscoda, Otsego and Presque Isle counties. In all other counties the rules for baiting and feeding are as follows:

Baiting: (Deer only. Elk baiting is illegal in Michigan.)
&#61549; Baiting may occur only from October 1 to January 1.
&#61549; The bait material may be of any food type.
&#61549; The volume of bait at any hunting site cannot exceed two gallons.
&#61549; The bait must be dispersed over a minimum of a 10-foot x 10-foot area. 
&#61549; The bait must be scattered directly on the ground. It can be scattered by any means, including mechanical spin-cast feeders, provided that the spin-cast feeder does not distribute more than the maximum volume allowed.
&#61549; Food plots, naturally occurring foods, standing agricultural crops, or food placed as a result of using normal agricultural practices are not considered to be baiting. 

Feeding for Recreational Viewing: (Deer and Elk.)
&#61549; The volume of feed at any residence cannot exceed two gallons.
&#61549; The feed must be scattered or dispersed at least 100 yards from any area accessible to cattle, goats, sheep, new world camelids, bison, swine, horses, or captive cervidae and no more than 100 yards from a residence on land owned or possessed by that person. 
&#61549; The feed must be scattered on the ground. It can be scattered by any means, including mechanical spin-cast feeders, provided that the spin- cast feeder does not distribute more than the maximum daily volume allowed. 
&#61549; Any type of food material can be used.
&#61549; Food plots, naturally occurring foods, standing agricultural crops, or food placed as a result of using normal agricultural practices are not considered to be feeding.


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

Tracker,

Would that then make salt blocks or the mollasses blocks illegal because you can not spread them around in a 10x10 area?


----------



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)

As long as the block is no larger than 2 gallons. Sugar beets are large too, and nobody is forced to cut them up and spread them over a 10x10.


----------



## UPwannabe (Feb 18, 2004)

This has been discussed before. A salt block would be illegal unless it is broken up and spread out. Read through this previous link.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51380&highlight=salt+blocks


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

Salt blocks ARE leagal to hunt over.Look at Boher's last post on that link.As of 2004 they changed the laws.


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

So what I have gathered so far, is that it IS legal to use salt/mineral blocks or other "attractants" as bait and the blocks do NOT need to be broken into small pieces and spread out.

However, if this is considered "baiting" you wouldn't be able to leave a salt block/mineral block out all year as the regulations only allow you to bait Oct 1st to Jan 1st. And a large salt block would probably constitute the 2 gallon limit at any one time.

Does that summary sound correct?

Thanks!


----------



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)

DTrain,

You are correct (assuming I correctly understand the baiting laws/regulations... and I'm pretty sure I do).

Tracker


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Yes, a salt block is legal. It must be used along with the baiting and/or feeding rules.


----------

